# Stone Mountain Cemetery



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

A few weeks back my sweetie and I went to Oakland cemetery in Atlanta on the tandem. 

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=142287

This week we went to Stone Mountain cemetery. I decided to post these here this time for folks who don't visit the commuting forum.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice (or should I say "Cool"?).


----------

